# School Bullying ? I really need some help.



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

I am not blaming you at all but you need to show that* you *are strong in your every day life and do not feel sorry for her or react as if these kids are ruining your lives. Tell her that you love her, that she is great in every way possible, but also show that you think you are great as well. Show her how powerful you are, get her to do things that make her use confidence. You have to show her that there are worthy things in life and that she is powerful, cultivate her interests, perhaps introduce her to kids with similar interests outside of her school if possible. Show her that even though these kids are in the wrong that you know it is going to work out, that you know this will be a thing of the past, that it does not have power over your lives.

These kids have gotten into their heads that they can take advantage and so they will continue to do it because they are unfullfilled in their home lives. She needs to learn how to not give a crap about what anyone thinks. At such a young age, that is hard. But she needs to learn how to feel powerful and only you can show her how. She needs to understand that these kids are not worthy of her feeling bad about herself, that there is a whole other world out there full of awesome things and cool people.

You may have to bite the bullet, as much as it will hurt you, and tell her to be tough. You may have to stop defending her, because that is the only way she will learn to defend herself. Once she has done it she won't have problems with bullies, but then you will have to make sure that she doesn't turn into a bully as well. I'm sure she is a really sweet girl but once people stand up for themselves sometimes they take it out on others. Teach her that compassion, intelligence and strength are her greatest tools and that she has them all in spades. Make her do things that get her to use her confidence.

In the mean time, I would video tape them like another poster suggested and mention the death threats to anyone of importance. If kids would say things like that then my guess is they are definitely capable of hurting something weaker than them, like pets or very young children.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I did post this in what are you thinking about right now, but I decided to also post this here (plus some more info about the situation) because I really need advice. I am desperate for solutions to this because it is ruining everything that makes my daughter an amazing person and turning her into just a shell of herself.
> 
> I am at a loss. What do you do about bullying when it's been going on for three straight years and the school nor the police care enough to do anything about it? What can I do anymore? For three straight years she gets off the bus in tears, I have decided to walk her to school (no car, plus its quite a walk) but what.. what else can I do.
> 
> ...


Talk to a lawyer and see if you can sue the (grand) parents of these kids. The school and police can't do anything usually because they don't have the power. Get a restraining order.

If the lawyer says that you can't do that because of what ever reason, you can use the media and a last resort would be to move to far away making sure nobody knows where that is.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

*Beat a Bully Without Using Your Fists*

Whiteboard Animation: Beat a Bully Without Using Your Fists

http://www.jw.org/en/bible-teachings/family/teenagers/ask/being-bullied/


- saw these a while ago and was very impressed. There is info on a range of topics for teens and kids, but this stood out to me the most...I was verbally bullied when I went to school, so I have understanding on this. I wish you luck with this, and I hope that this helps!


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Miso said:


> Yeah, because avoidance is a _great_ solution to the problem...  Those kids will just find some other kid to pick on. Nip that shit in the butt.


Believe it or not, it may be the best solution. You are not responsible to fix everything. If a country is shit, then move if you can.


----------

